# Weekly competition 2009-39



## AvGalen (Sep 25, 2009)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F U R2 F2 U R' U F2 
*2. *R' U F U R2 F' U R2 
*3. *U2 R2 F2 U F R F' R' 
*4. *F2 R' U F2 U R' U' R F 
*5. *F2 U F' U' F R F' R2 U2 

*3x3x3*
*1. *B2 F2 R2 F2 D F2 D U R2 D2 F' D L B2 U' F' U2 B' D F2 U2 
*2. *L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U' B2 D2 L2 F2 U' L B D U F D' B D' R2 F' 
*3. *D2 B2 R B2 F2 L' B2 L' U2 L D F' R2 D2 B' L R' B2 D F2 R 
*4. *B2 D2 B U2 L2 F D2 B2 R2 B D2 U B L D F U B' U2 F' U 
*5. *L F2 R' F2 R' B2 R' U2 R F2 U B2 U F' D L' D' B D' F' U 

*4x4x4*
*1. *L' R Fw' D B Rw2 Uw' Fw F2 D2 Uw' U2 Rw' R F R Uw2 U2 F L2 Uw F D' B L Rw R U F2 U' Fw Uw Rw' F' L' Fw' L Rw B2 U'
*2. *D U Fw2 Uw2 B L' R2 U Rw' D2 B' Fw2 R2 D R' F' D Uw B2 F D2 U' Rw B' U2 F L' R Uw L2 Rw2 R' U2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw' Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 U2
*3. *R' Uw' U2 B L Fw2 F' Uw2 R' Fw R2 U' R' Uw L2 R U2 B2 Fw' U2 B F Rw' R U2 Rw Fw2 R' U' Rw U2 Fw D Rw' Uw' Rw' R2 Fw D2 R2
*4. *D R2 B L2 D' Uw2 F' U2 B F2 D R2 D B' D' L' Uw2 L' Uw U B F2 L D' L' B' R D L2 Rw2 U B Fw' D2 U2 Fw L F2 Uw B2
*5. *F L' Fw2 D B Fw2 L' R' F' Rw' Uw' U' B' Fw Uw2 Rw' F D2 F2 L Rw2 U2 B' D2 Uw' L Uw2 B Fw2 Rw B D2 B F R D2 U B' Uw' B

*5x5x5*
*1. *B2 L2 B2 Bw' F Lw' U Lw2 Rw2 B Rw' Fw' Lw Bw' R' Bw2 D Bw F2 Lw2 Rw' R2 Uw' B Fw Dw' Rw' F Uw U Lw2 B D' Lw2 D2 Dw Uw' U' F Dw' Rw Fw' F' R' D' L Dw2 Uw' U' Rw' Bw' U L2 Lw2 R2 Uw' B2 Fw2 Dw Bw'
*2. *Dw Lw2 Rw R2 D Dw Uw' L' D' L' Dw Rw2 Uw R2 Uw2 F L2 B Fw L' U2 Rw' Fw L2 U' Lw Uw U B' F Dw2 U2 B' Fw Lw Rw' Dw2 R' F2 L U' Rw' F' Uw B' Fw2 Rw2 Dw U' L Lw2 R B' Uw2 Lw Bw Rw' D U' L'
*3. *B F' R Dw' F U2 R' Uw U' B Bw Rw R' B Uw2 F2 D' Dw Rw2 B2 Dw' U2 L D2 U' B2 F2 L2 U2 F Uw' Rw' F Lw' B Fw Lw2 Dw' F' Lw2 Bw R F2 Dw2 L2 F2 Uw' B' R Fw L' F' Rw B2 Dw L2 B2 Fw2 L2 Uw'
*4. *B D Lw' R2 D2 Lw' F' Dw2 Lw2 Dw Bw Fw2 F2 Dw Lw U R' B Fw U' Rw' Bw F2 D B2 D' Dw Uw' Lw' Rw R' Dw' B' Bw2 Fw' Dw2 Uw2 L R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L Rw R Fw F' U Rw' Bw' L2 B2 D Uw U' L' F' Dw' U2
*5. *Dw2 Bw' F' Dw F' R2 B' U Lw' D Dw2 R' U' Lw' Rw R2 U' L2 R' B' L2 Fw Dw2 U L2 R Bw2 L2 Rw2 Bw2 Uw' B' Dw Uw B2 F2 Rw2 D' F2 Rw Fw' L B' L2 Dw' F' Uw' L Rw2 Fw F R Bw' Uw2 B2 L' Lw' R' D2 U2

*6x6x6*
*1. *D' 3U' 2L2 D' 2D 3U 2U B2 F2 3R' 3U2 2B2 3R' 3F' R2 B' 2B U2 2F U' 2L2 3R 2R 2B 2U' 2F2 2L' 2U 3F 3U 2R' 2U 2F 2L' B F2 U2 2L' F' R2 3F' 3R 2R B2 2F F2 2L 3R' U 3R' D' F 2R 2B2 3F' D' 2D2 3U 2B L' 2U B 3F' 2F2 F D' 3U2 B2 3U2 2U 2F2 2L2 2R' U 2B 2L B2 F 3U 2U2
*2. *L2 2F' 2U' R 2D2 2L 3F' F' D2 3F2 F 3R' 2R' R' B2 2F' F' L' 2L' 2F' 2L 2B2 3F 2F F 2U' 3R' 2U' 2R 3F U F' D2 F2 D' 2D2 3U2 F' 3R' R 2F 2L' 2B F2 D' 2L2 R' 2B F' 3R 2D' 3U' 2U2 L2 3U2 2U2 2B2 R B2 3R2 F2 3R 2R 2F' L2 U' B' 2L2 R 2F L B2 2U2 R F 2U R 2D' 2R2 2U'
*3. *3U' 2L 2F' D 2R2 F 3R' 3F2 3U' 2U2 F' D2 2R 3U' 3R 2R2 3U 3R B2 L 2B2 D R' D' 2B' 2D2 L 2R' R' 3U 2U2 L' 2D2 3U' L 3R2 R2 F2 L' 3R' 2F2 2R2 D' 2U' 2R' 2F' D 3U2 U 3F' 2R' U 2L' F' 2L2 2F 3R D 2D2 2U' B2 3F 2L 2R B' 2B' 3F2 F' D' U' L' R' 3U' 2U2 2B 2U' 3F2 2R' 2B D2
*4. *2D2 2L' 3R' R 2F' 2L' D 2R2 2B' D' 2L U B' D2 L' 3F2 R' 2D 3U 2L' 3U L 2R2 2D U L B 3U2 U2 2L2 B' 2B2 3U' 2R2 3F 2D' 3U' B 2L 3R 3U L2 B' 3F' U 2B' 2F' F' 2D U2 3F2 2D 3R2 2B' F2 2L' R2 D2 3U2 2U' 2F 2R' U' 2F2 2D2 2R2 3F2 L 3R 2R' D2 2L2 B 2F2 F' 3R' 3U2 2F2 2R R
*5. *L D 3U' U2 L' B 2D2 F 3R D 2U' B2 L2 2U2 U 2L2 R2 2F' D 2U 2R U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 2R2 R2 2F 2R' B2 D2 2L' 2R2 2F2 D2 2L' U 2F2 L2 R' 2B2 3F 2F2 2L2 3F' L 2L 3R 2R 2B2 3F F' U' 2L' U' F U 3R' 2R' R 2D 2B2 F2 L 3R2 3U2 B2 U2 B2 2F' 2R2 2D U' B' 2F' 2L2 2R2 2F' 3U'

*7x7x7*
*1. *D' 2U2 U' L2 3F R2 3D2 2F' D' 3U' 2F' D2 2U2 3R' 2D 2U 2B' 2U F R2 3D2 2F' 2D 3D U2 R' 3U U' 3B2 3L 3D' F2 3L2 2U U2 3B' D2 2R' 2B2 3L2 3R2 2F' D' 2L2 3B' 2R R 2F' 3D2 3L' 2R U2 3R2 2D2 2U' B 3R2 2B' 3L B 3D2 2R2 D' 2D2 3U U' B' 2B 2L2 2F2 R2 B 2F F2 2L 3L' 2F' 2R' 3B' 2R2 R2 2B2 3B2 3U2 3L 3R B D2 3R 2D B2 2F2 3L D2 3B2 3F' L' 3D 2U' 2R2
*2. *2R 3D' 2B' 3F 3U' 2U L' 2L2 3U' 3L' 3R2 2R' U' L' R' 2F2 3L2 2F L2 B 2B 3B' F2 R' 3F2 2F' D 2B 3R 2B' 2R 2D 3D2 B' D 3R' 2F' 2L' 3U2 L' 3L2 3R2 2B' 2U' 2R2 3B U2 3R 3U 2F2 3R2 2B' F' D2 3B 3F' 2D U2 3L' 2D' L 3R' D2 2B' 3D2 3U' 2U' 2L' U2 3B 3F2 2D 3D2 3B 2U' 2R 3B 3F2 3D' 2U' 3L 2D2 3D 2L2 3B' D B 2B2 2D 2B F 3R' D 3D2 B D' L 3L2 3D 2F2
*3. *2D2 2B2 2D2 2B 3F D' 3F 2D 3L2 3U2 2F2 2R B F' 3L' 2D2 2F2 3U2 U' L2 3L2 B D L2 2D2 3U2 R 2U U' L2 2D2 F2 3D2 3U' L 3B 2D' L' 2R2 R B2 2F2 D 3U2 2B' U 2R2 D2 3L' U' 3F2 3U 2L' D2 R' 2F 2D2 U' 3B2 F' 3D U2 B2 2D2 F' U2 3R' 2U 2B 2L2 2U' R B2 2B' D2 2B' 3F' 2R R D 3D 3U2 2F D' L2 D' 3U' 3B2 F2 D2 2R2 D 3U2 2U F 2D' 2F2 D' 2L2 R2
*4. *R' 2U2 2B2 3B' 3R2 2U 3F2 D2 2D2 3B' F' 3D' B D2 B' D 2R 3D2 U F2 L 3R 2B' D 2D' 2L2 B L' R D' B 2D 2B' 3R' D2 3U' 3F' L 3B D2 3D2 2R' 2B' U2 2F' 2L2 B 2B' 3F2 L 3B 3L2 3D 2B 2U 3R B' 2B' 3U2 2F' U2 2R 2F2 D' B 2F' 2L2 B2 D2 B' 3B' F' D2 L R' 2B' L2 2L' 3U 2U2 R2 2U2 2R2 2D2 B 2B 3R' 3F2 3U2 3L U 3B' L' 3L' D2 2D' 2U' 3R 2F2 3L
*5. *3B' 3D' 2L2 R 3U2 3R' B U 2F' L 3R 2D2 2R2 D 3L2 U' 2F' 3R R' 3D2 3U 3F 3L R' 2B 2L' 3B 2F 3L' 2F2 L 3R 2R' 3D 2U 3L' 2U 2L2 3L R D' 2F' D 2U 3F' 3R D B2 D2 2D B' D F' U 2B 3B2 2F F L 2D U' L' 3F' U 2B2 3B 2L2 U' 2B2 U2 B2 F 3U 2B' U' L D 2F' U L' R2 2F' L 3R R' 2B 3F2 3L2 2R 2B' 2U2 3B' 3F2 2F F 3R2 2B D2 R' B

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U R' U2 R F2 R U2 R2 
*2. *R2 F' R2 F R' U2 F R2 F' 
*3. *U2 F2 R2 U F' R2 U R2 F' 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U2 R2 B' L2 R2 U2 F' R2 B R2 U2 L' R2 D L B U L2 U2 F' 
*2. *L D2 F2 R' D2 R D2 U2 L2 D' F U2 R U' R U2 L U' R2 U2 B' 
*3. *L' R D2 R U2 B2 L' B2 L' D2 F U2 L2 U B' L' F2 R2 D U' F2 

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L U2 B Rw' F D F Uw' U Rw2 R2 B2 Uw' L' F2 L Rw R' Fw2 R2 Fw U2 R' D' Uw' B2 Uw' U2 F' D F Rw' Uw' U' Fw R2 U Fw Uw2 F2
*2. *D' B2 Rw' Uw' U' L Rw2 Uw Fw2 F2 Uw' B' L2 D2 L2 R' F U2 Rw' Fw' F2 Rw R B2 F' L2 D' Rw Fw' Uw Fw' D2 Uw L2 F2 D2 Uw B F L
*3. *Uw' U2 B D B' Rw D' F' U2 Rw Uw' B' L2 R' D' F2 Uw Rw' Fw' D Uw2 U L' Rw U2 L2 Rw2 F2 L2 R2 F' Uw2 U' Fw' Uw' B' Fw' Uw U R'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *D Uw B' Fw' D2 Uw' R' D Lw2 B R2 B2 F2 L2 Rw' R' Bw Dw L Bw F2 Uw' Bw R' F2 Dw Uw' R' Bw' D U L2 Lw2 Rw R' Dw' L2 D' Bw F' Uw2 L' Fw' Rw' R' Bw Uw L2 B2 F L2 Fw' Dw' L Uw' Lw' Rw2 Dw2 U2 F'
*2. *D Dw2 Lw' R' Uw' Rw U' Lw Rw' B2 R' U2 Rw Bw' Uw2 L R2 Uw F2 D' Dw Rw Uw2 Lw2 D' Uw' U' Rw2 Fw F2 R' D Bw2 Uw Lw Rw Uw2 B2 U' L Fw' R2 Bw2 L2 Uw Lw' B L' Bw' Fw2 Uw L' Bw2 Rw2 F' Dw' Uw2 B Dw2 B2
*3. *B Bw Dw' U2 Rw' D Dw2 Lw U F' Lw Rw2 B2 U Lw2 B2 Rw2 D2 Rw' B' L' U B2 F' Dw' L2 U' R2 Uw2 Rw' R U' L R2 B2 Rw R2 Dw2 Uw Bw' L2 Lw U Rw2 Fw2 D' Dw' B F' Uw' Lw Rw2 R' U' Rw2 R D2 L2 R2 U

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D' U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 R D2 R F' U B' L' R' B2 F L U2 
*2. *L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 R2 B2 F' R2 F R2 U' L U2 B R U' B' L2 R' F 
*3. *U2 B2 F2 L' D2 L' D2 R' U2 R' U' F U2 B2 F D U' B R2 D' U' 
*4. *D2 R2 F2 D' B2 R2 D' F2 L2 D B2 F' L' D L2 F2 U2 B L U' R' 
*5. *D2 F R2 B U2 L2 F L2 F' D F2 R' U B F L2 D F L U2 F 
*6. *B2 R2 F2 L' R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D2 R U2 F' D R U B U L R' U2 
*7. *L' R' B2 R' U2 R2 B2 U2 L D2 F R' B' L D' L2 F U L' 
*8. *D2 F' R2 F2 D2 F' R2 B2 F' L2 F2 L D2 R D F' R2 D' L U' R2 
*9. *R2 F D2 L2 D2 B2 U2 B F2 R2 U L' R2 F2 U' L' B U2 B R' F 
*10. *R2 D2 B2 L2 F L2 B' D2 B R2 B2 D' B D' U2 L' R' F R2 U' B' 
*11. *D2 F' D2 F' U2 F2 R2 D2 F' D2 F' L' U' R B D L' R' D' F D' 
*12. *R' F2 L2 D2 L D2 R' U2 F2 R' B F2 U L' D B D' U2 R' 
*13. *U' L2 D R2 U2 L2 D R2 U B2 U' B2 F L2 U B U2 R' B' F2 L' 
*14. *L U2 L2 U2 B2 U2 L' F2 D2 L2 B2 D B' D2 L2 D' F' L' B' U R' 
*15. *F L2 F2 L2 R2 F L2 R2 B R2 U' B' L R' B2 F' L' D' L2 B2 

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U2 R' F2 L' U2 L2 B2 L B2 R2 D2 F' D B2 U L R2 U F R' D' 
*2. *F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R' F2 R' D2 R' B' F U B2 U2 L' B D' U2 
*3. *U2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 R' U2 R2 F2 D F2 U B F' U B F' U B' L 
*4. *U' F2 D' B2 D2 B2 U' R2 F2 D' L F2 D2 F' R2 U' B L' D' L' 
*5. *L2 F2 D2 R' F2 D2 B2 R D2 L' R' F' R' U' R D R U L 

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F' L2 D2 B' R2 D2 U2 F' R2 D2 F2 U L' D' R B' R' B' D' 
*2. *B2 U2 F' D2 F' U2 B' D2 U B L2 B L' B' R B' U' R' F2 
*3. *U L2 U' B2 D2 U B2 U' R2 B2 F' U2 L' B' L' B2 R' B2 D R U' 
*4. *B' L2 U2 F L2 D2 B F2 L2 F U2 R' F U2 R F D' B L R' D' 
*5. *L' B2 L' F2 R D2 B2 R' U2 R' U F L B' D2 U' L R' U R U2 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B' U2 L2 B2 R2 B' L2 F R2 U L' B2 U' R' D2 L2 R' U2 F U' B' 
*2. *F2 R2 U' B2 D F2 D2 U' B2 L2 D' F' L' U L' U2 L R' B D' L 
*3. *B2 U2 B2 R F2 L2 D2 R F2 U2 R2 D' L D B F' D L' D2 F' L2 
*4. *F' D2 B F2 L2 B D2 F U' F R' B U' F' R' D2 L D' B2 R' 
*5. *F2 L D2 F2 D2 L U2 L R2 B2 L U' B2 R U' F D B' U2 R2 F' 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L' B2 U2 L' B2 L F2 R' F2 L F' R' D' B D F2 U F2 U2 L' F' 

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R2 F' R2 F U' F U' R2 
*3. *D2 U2 B2 L2 B U2 B D2 B' F2 D R B2 F' L' B R2 D R B2 D' 
*4. *D2 F' Rw2 R2 U L2 Rw' D U B2 L' Fw Uw' L R2 D Fw' L Uw Fw' F Rw' B2 Fw' L B' Rw' F D2 Fw' F U F2 U' F2 Rw U2 L2 R2 D'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F' R' U F2 R2 F' R' U' 
*3. *L U2 L2 U2 B2 L F2 U2 R D B' F' U B L R D' L' D' B' 
*4. *Rw2 R2 F' U2 Fw2 U Fw' Rw Fw D B Fw' R D2 L' F L2 R' D B R Fw Rw2 B' Uw' U2 B2 Fw2 L R' D2 Uw' R Fw' F' L2 U' R2 U' Fw2
*5. *Dw2 Lw Uw Lw2 Bw' D2 Rw' B L2 R' B2 Lw2 D Uw R2 B D' U' Rw B Rw' Bw F2 Lw Bw Dw' U2 Lw B' U L2 Bw Fw' Uw Rw2 Fw2 U F2 R Dw Uw F2 Uw2 R' Fw' F Lw2 Uw' L2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw2 Bw' Fw Lw2 Dw' Uw Fw Rw2 R'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=3,d=6 / dUdU u=-4,d=-5 / ddUU u=6,d=-1 / UdUd u=3,d=3 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=3 / ddUU
*2. *UUdd u=-4,d=-4 / dUdU u=1,d=6 / ddUU u=-1,d=3 / UdUd u=-5,d=1 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-4 / dddU
*3. *UUdd u=1,d=-2 / dUdU u=5,d=-3 / ddUU u=-1,d=-5 / UdUd u=3,d=-5 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=0 / dUdU
*4. *UUdd u=-3,d=5 / dUdU u=2,d=-1 / ddUU u=-2,d=6 / UdUd u=1,d=-2 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=3 / dUdU
*5. *UUdd u=4,d=4 / dUdU u=-3,d=-4 / ddUU u=6,d=0 / UdUd u=-5,d=6 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-5 / UddU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R' U' R L U L' U R U' R' L' U' L U' L u' l b' 
*2. *R' L' U' L' R U L' R U' R' U' R U' R L' B' r' l' b' 
*3. *R' L' R L U L B L B U' B L U R' L B' u r' l 
*4. *L U L' U' L' U' L U R L' u r l' b 
*5. *L U' L' R' U R U' L R L U L' R' L' U' u 

*Square-1*
*1. *(-3,-1) (0,1) (0,3) (6,0) (3,3) (3,4) (6,0) (3,2) (-4,2) (6,0) (-3,0) (4,0) (0,4) (6,4) (0,2) (4,4) (0,2)
*2. *(0,-3) (0,-3) (-2,0) (-1,5) (0,3) (6,0) (6,3) (0,1) (0,3) (0,3) (6,0) (6,0) (2,3) (6,0) (4,0) (6,2) (6,4) (0,4)
*3. *(-5,-4) (0,-3) (0,4) (0,5) (6,0) (6,2) (-2,0) (0,2) (-5,0) (0,5) (3,0) (6,2) (1,0) (0,2) (-3,4) (6,0) (4,0) (-1,2)
*4. *(0,3) (0,3) (-3,3) (2,1) (2,4) (2,5) (6,4) (6,0) (0,2) (-4,0) (-2,4) (-2,4) (6,0) (3,0) (2,0) (0,4) (-4,0)
*5. *(0,-3) (-3,0) (-3,0) (-3,3) (-3,2) (0,4) (-4,2) (4,4) (6,2) (5,0) (2,4) (6,5) (3,0) (0,3) (4,4) (0,5) (0,0)


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm competing in Pyraminx and 3x3. I'll post my results when I'm done.


----------



## ManasijV (Sep 25, 2009)

3x3: 15.21, 12.39, 15.30, 13.96, 12.82
Average 14.00
Even without practise I'm improving


----------



## Carrot (Sep 25, 2009)

aaarg. Third post reserved for me


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 25, 2009)

*3x3:* (33.096), (38.296), 33.183, 34.528, 37.185. = average 34.965
Yayz, I was consistent!
*Pyraminx:* 9.840, 8.499, 13.025, (11.912+), (8.199) = average 10.084
Yayz, awesome a5!
*2x2:* (10.807+), 9.320, 9.904+, (7.225), 10.217 = average 9.814
PB a5. I finally got new 2x2, sprayed silicone on it and left it over night. After playing with it a bit the next day, it was insanely smooth, and hard to control. I now have many +2's.


----------



## Faz (Sep 25, 2009)

2x2: 9.52, 10.70, 8.81, 12.84, 12.14 = 10.79
stupid wrist
4x4: 1:56.75, 2:17.75, 1:50.95, 2:01.30, 2:22.73 = 2:05.27
stupid wrist
OH: 25.05, 22.42, 22.45, 23.61, 29.38 = 23.70
bad solves
2x2bld: 17.73+, DNF(34.02), 26.86 = 17.73
stupid wrist


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 25, 2009)

Spoiler



2x2x2: *9.18*
9.36, 9.22, 9.09, (8.96), (11.91)
-Done on a store-bought 3x3 with center- and edge-stickers ripped off.

3x3x3:


4x4x4:


5x5x5:


7x7x7:


3x3x3 OH:


3x3x3 BLD:


3x3x3 MTS:


2x2x2 BLD:


234 Relay: 2:52.27

2345 Relay:


3x3x3 FMC:


Magic:


Pyraminx:


----------



## mande (Sep 25, 2009)

2x2:
7.41, 6.17, (5.70), (11.12), 9.22 = 7.60
Comment: Good.

3x3:
19.49, (25.07), 19.65, (16.72), 20.58 = 19.91
Comment: Done on my Diansheng. I think I'll use it in comp instead of my DIY.

3x3 BLD:
2:47:04, DNF, DNF = 2:47:04
Comment: Not so great.


----------



## Carrot (Sep 25, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> 2x2: 9.52, 10.70, 8.81, 12.84, 12.14 = 10.79
> stupid wrist
> OH: 25.05, 22.42, 22.45, 23.61, 29.38 = 23.70
> bad solves
> ...



I guess you got some kind of injury with your wrist? O__o


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Sep 25, 2009)

2x2x2: (4.27), 5.84, 6.09, 5.11, (8.58) => 5.68
Poop
3x3x3: (11.66), 14.44, 16.78, 14.90, (18.27) => 15.37
Diarrhea
OH: 32.09, 30.72, 28.31, (27.58), (35.88) => 30.37
Faeces


----------



## TMOY (Sep 25, 2009)

FMC: 32 moves. I found a lot of solutins in the low 30s but nothing better.
z L2 d' L2 D' L U2 y L2 U R2 U' M' (12): corners + 4 edges
L' E2 L' E L' E L' (10): 2 more edges
u' U2 F2 R' E' R E2 F2 U2 D (12): last 6 edges
Total 34 - 2 (M' L' combine into l') = 32 HTM


----------



## Faz (Sep 25, 2009)

Odder said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2: 9.52, 10.70, 8.81, 12.84, 12.14 = 10.79
> ...



Yes, I broke it 



MAHTI-ANSSI said:


> spoon



lolololol


----------



## Konsta (Sep 25, 2009)

2x2x2: 7.28, (5.62), 7.83, 8.66, (9.20) = 7.92

3x3x3: 14.80, 14.87, (17.40), (13.66), 14.78 = 14.82

4x4x4: 1:21.43, (1:51.63), (1:21.11), 1:33.18, 1:21.26 = 1:25.29

5x5x5: 2:34.89, (2:50.67), 2:50.12, (2:06.92), 2:22.82 = 2:35.94

3x3x3OH: 33.51, (24.50), 31.08, 35.24, (41.12) = 33.28

2x2x2-3x3x3-4x4x4 Relay: 2:00.89

Megaminx: (2:25.58), 2:12.62, 2:19.16, (2:05.21), 2:19.20 = 2:16.99

Square-1: 1:08.12, 51.63, (40.76), 44.58, (1:14.77) = 54.78


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 25, 2009)

*2x2:* (4.64), 7.23, (DNF), 5.84, 4.80 = 5.96
*Sucks. Did 2 T-Perms on the seven -.-'*

*3x3:* (14.17), 21.52, 19.64, (48.47), 14.75 = 18.64
*Most crap average ever -.-'*

*4x4:* 1:19.91, 1:19.58, (1:12.05), (1:28.28), 1:12.36 = *1:17.28*
*Awesome average!  Nice singles too!*

*5x5:* 2:34.86, (2:49.88), (2:18.86), 2:35.48, 2:24.12 = 2:31.49
_*I guess that's not too bad. Nice single *_

7x7

*OH:* 43.98, (DNF), (41.31), 1:07.84, 55.00
*Stupid counting sup-1*

*2x2 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
*-.-' Hard scrambles.*

*pyra:* 13.15, (8.97), 17.15, (36.16), 13.59 = 14.63
*Nice.*

*mega:* 2:25.33, 2:19.05, 2:23.46, (2:30.84), (2:01.65) = 2:22.61
_*This average sucks.*_

*magic* DNF, DNF, DNS, DNS, DNS = DNF
*Maaan, annoying!*

*master magic:* 8.15, 7.08, 8.11, (6.09), (12.36) = 7.78 
_*Yay for seconds solve! *_


----------



## onionhoney (Sep 25, 2009)

2x2x2
1.	(3.66)	
2.	3.50	
3.	2.97	
4.	2.75	
5.	(2.69)	

=3.07S

better and better


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 25, 2009)

2x2: 5.89, 3.77, 6.67, 5.53, 4.71 = 5.38
3x3: 15.69, 15.63, 13.50, 14.57, 16.16 = 15.38
4x4: 1:00.96, 1:01.34, 55.03, 1:01.52, 1:05.69 = 1:01.27 *4th had OLL parity. That's all.*
Square-1: 25.17, 19.25, 24.49, 26.97, 25.28 = 24.98
Pyraminx: 8.59, 7.62, 10.21, 9.06, 7.33 = 8.42
5x5: 1:39.01, 1:56.76, 1:31.88, 1:39.05, 1:42.24 = 1:40.10 
Megaminx: 1:25.47, 1:23.50, 1:23.97, 1:20.54, 1:12.20 = 1:22.67 
6x6: 5:25.37, 3:57.29, 4:38.97, 4:38.40, 4:37.50 = 4:38.29
2x2BLD: 28.87, 36.75, 28.85 = 28.85
2-3-4: 1:35.36
2-3-4-5: 3:46.88
Clock: 12.61, 12.68, 13.44, 17.52, 10.63 = 12.91
7x7: 5:14.32 DNF 5:20.15 4:59.46 4:55.31 = 5:11.31
4x4BLD: 17:05.50 DNS DNS = 17:05.50
3x3BLD: DNF (3E) DNF (2E2C) 2:11.71 = 2:11.71
5x5BLD: DNF DNS DNS = DNF
3x3MultiBLD: 4/4 21:09.88 *Ooh, epicawesomeness.*


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 25, 2009)

Michael Erskine
*2x2x2:* 20.40, 18.08, 18.42, (25.57), (16.67) = *18.97*
*3x3x3:* 42.62, 40.91, (45.06), (36.98), 44.12 = *42.55*
(After last week's fiasco I did some practice solves and found I was getting back to form so I did 3x3x3 first this week rather than leaving it until the last event)
*4x4x4:* 3:17.98, (3:23.73), 3:11.40, (3:10.30), 3:16.70 = *3:15.36*
(not special for me)
*5x5x5:* 5:11.30, 5:14.61, 5:06.87, (4:54.80), (6:43.42) = *5:10.93*
*6x6x6:* (10:37.45), 9:00.59, 8:42.24, (8:37.08), 10:07.84 = *9:16.89*
*7x7x7:* (14:42.79), 13:59.35, (13:46.96), 14:03.19, 14:32.96 = *14:11.83*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* *4:26.09*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* *9:01.11*
*Megaminx:* (5:18.16), (6:21.14), 5:31.69, 5:29.01, 5:34.91 = *5:31.87*
*Pyraminx:* 17.68, (31.89), (15.81), 17.04, 17.94 = *17.55*
*Clock:* (43.08), 39.62, 28.55, 30.77, (26.41) = *32.98*
*Magic:* 2.85, 2.76, (2.92), (2.62), 2.63 = *2.75*
*3x3x3 One Handed:* 3:02.71, 2:25.65, (3:59.33), (1:47.64), 2:00.17 = *2:29.51*
(Oh deary me! I'm trying to use 4LLL and making far too many mistakes. I seem to lock up way too often too - I need to try some other people's 3OH cubes)
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* DNF, DNF, DNF
(can only do edges - failed all 3 anyway!)
*3x3x3 With Feet:*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 4:06.13, 6:15.12, (7:30.01+), 4:19.19, (3:21.75) = *4:53.48*
(I can't describe how complicated this is for my brain!)


----------



## cubedude7 (Sep 25, 2009)

2x2: 8.60, 6.67, (11.33), (6.24), 9.76
avg = 8.34, sucks

3x3: 20.23, (22.72), (18.69), 22.27, 20.14
avg = 20.88, give me 1 more time sub-20! I really want sub-20 at Dutch Open 2009.

4x4: my QJ is coming!
avg =

5x5: 2:12.65, 2:18.51, (2:35.25), (2:08.29), 2:21.42 
avg = 2:17.53, nice!

6x6: 4:45.59, 5:29.33, 4:47.03, (7:51.06), 4:51.26 
avg = 5:05.19, SOOOOOOOOOOOO BAD!!!!!! ;(  ;( ;( ;( the fourth had a BIG pop.

7x7: 7:16.94, 7:08.83, 6:52.73, (9:02.53), (6:20.99)
avg = 7:06.17, also nice 

pyraminx: 12.26, (12.60), 10.83, 8.98, (8.48)
avg = 10.69, after the first 2 solves I thought this would be nothing, but fortunately I was wrong 

square-1: 44.97, 34.42, (1:07.23), 36.55, (30.72)
avg = 38.68, lol, I made 3 mistakes during the fourth solve :0

clock: 15.16, DNF, 18.42, (13.11), 15.16
avg = 16.25, muah, shame about the DNF 

2x2+3x3+4x4: 2:10.09

2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5: 4:17.17


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 25, 2009)

2x2: (5.36), (4.06), 4.49, 4.94, 5.09 = 4.84

3x3: (13.53), 12.12, (10.92), 13.32, 11.91 = 12.45
I've been practicing a fair bit recently.

4x4: 57.73, 59.36, (1:00.10), 58.63, (54.12) = 58.57
I forgot to practice recently =/

5x5:

234: 1:10.78
4-13-53

2345:

OH: 31.17, 30.05, (28.48), (36.23), 29.27 = 30.16
Sooo close to sub-30

Sq-1: 18.68, (17.07), 17.16, (19.74), 18.74 = 18.19
Disgusting. My excuse? Parity on every solve 

FMC:


----------



## stevethecuber (Sep 25, 2009)

(23.78), 25.17, 25.56, (29.23), 25.66= 25.88


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 25, 2009)

Mike Hughey

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: *39 moves*

Scramble: L' B2 U2 L' B2 L F2 R' F2 L F' R' D' B D F2 U F2 U2 L' F'
Solution: D2 B' L B2 L' D2 L' D2 L D2 B' D2 B D' B' D2 L2 D' L' D' L B2 D' B2 D' B F U' B2 R2 B' L B R2 B' D2 R D' B

Using inverse scramble: F L U2 F2 U' F2 D' B' D R F L' F2 R F2 L' B2 L U2 B2 L
2x2x2: B' D R' D2 L' . B' U F'
2x2x3: B' D B2 D B2
3x cross: L' D L D L2
4th pair: D2 B D B' D2 B D2 B'
OLL: B L' D2 L D2 L B2 L' B D2
insert at .: L B R2 B' L' B R2 B'
L' L cancel before insertion; B' B' become B2 after insertion; B' B cancel before OLL.

Comment: Oh well, I guess it wasn't bad considering how hard it was to find a good start.


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 25, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow

_2x2_ - 13.69 10.69 13.03 14.53 14.02 *13.58avg *I thought I'd get this done as I prob won't practise it this week anyway.
_3x3_ - 32.52 27.03 30.88 25.47 29.99 *29.30avg*
_4x4_ - 1.57.44 OP 1.37.99 1.53.03 O 1.38.50 1.50.34 P *1.47.29avg*
_5x5_ - 3.00.46 3.10.25 2.57.88 3.13.52 2.48.68* 3.02.86avg* Huge PB single and avg! 
_6x6 -_ 6.54.72 5.46.52 6.31.22 6.20.01 6.28.08 *6.26.22avg *Double parity on all but second solve.
_7x7 - _ 8.23.02 9.11.12 9.21.50 9.45.30 9.51.32 *9.22.64 *Was getting tired - every solve progressively worse. Amazing first solve. I thought I may have had a sub 9 avg until the 4th solve.
_2-4 Relay_ -* 2.44.44* Ha ha - 25 sec 2x2 split.
_2-5 Relay_ - *5.43.25*
_Megaminx_ - 4.39.06 5.05.30 5.07.56 5.03.88 4.45.25 *4.58.14avg* Still no mefferts. 
_Magic_ - 1.93 1.86 1.83 4.44 1.90 *1.90avg*
_Master Magic_ - 4.68 5.27 4.56 4.68 4.60 *4.65avg*
_Clock_ - 17.16 18.56 18.43 17.96 20.81 *18.32avg* I don't think i'v had a sub 20 avg before.
_Square1_ - 1.26.56 1.23.93 1.03.81 1.04.61 1.27.69* 1.18.36* Paritys.
_3x3 OH - _ 2.38.80 2.33.88 2.18.68 1.51.33 1.48.30 *2.14.63avg* The wooden spoon is my own.


----------



## Jai (Sep 25, 2009)

*2x2:* 4.86, (2.96), 3.65, (5.11), 3.52 = *4.01*

*3x3:* (10.86), 12.11, 11.30, (12.93), 11.36 = *11.59*

*4x4:* 58.72, (1:07.19), 57.81, 1:04.93, (52.25) = *1:00.48*

*5x5:* (1:51.34), 1:58.11, 1:58.65, (2:06.05), 1:58.56 = *1:58.44*

*OH:* 21.08, (21.28), (15.96), 20.19, 19.93 = *20.40*

*2-4 Relay:* 1:12.41

*Pyra:* (5.47), 6.02, (7.05), 6.00, 6.90 = *6.30*


----------



## Edam (Sep 25, 2009)

*2x2* 12.22, 11.66, 14.59, 11.86, 20.43 = *12.89*
*3x3* (21.05), 18.02, 20.09, (17.69), 19.03 = *19.05*
*4x4* 1:59.41, (1:39.44), (2:04.58), 1:52.86, 2:02.77 = *1:58.35*
*5x5* 2:34.41, 3:04.66, 2:41.94, 2:41.77, 2:41.66 = *2:41.79*

*3x3oh* (1:18.41), 1:14.45, (45.96), 1:10.07, 1:03.17 = *1:09.23*

*magic* 1.06, 1.03, (1.38), 1.08, (0.97) = *1.06 *
not bad considering I haven't touched my magic in 2 weeks.
*mmagic* (10.80) (8.90), 9.47, 9.86, 9.33 = *9.55*
*234 2:34.00*
*2345 - 5:09.18* so close to sub 5:00.00


----------



## Cyrok215 (Sep 25, 2009)

*2x2x2: 14.49*
13.74, 9.84, 14.22, 15.50, 17.64
Comment: Just got my 2x2 an hour ago, still getting used to Ortega. Forgot an algorithm on the last solve that's why it was so slow.

*3x3x3: 26.71*
28.31, 24.09, 26.21, 29.11, 25.60,
Comment: Pretty good, about .3 away from my personal best.

*4x4x4: 2:22.69*
2:20.99, (1:55.73), 2:34.62, 2:12.48, (2:36.16)
Comment: Yayz! Sub 2 single. Last solve I messed up the centers that's why it was so bad.

*5x5x5: 4:49.61 *
(4:36.34), 5:05.61, 4:39.86, 4:43.35, (5:24.54)
Comment: I hate Scrambling Big Cubes.

*3x3x3 FMC: 60*
Comment: I had a really good 30-move solution for F2L but I lost it at the LL I used really long algorithms.

*3x3x3 OH: 1:24.26*
1:38.96, 1:04.72, 1:23.74, 1:28.87, 1:20.17
Comment: I should practice OH more.

*2x2x2 - 4x4x4 Relay: 3:08.74*
Comment: Darn I wanted Sub-3.

*2x2x2 - 5x5x5 Relay: 8:56.41*
Comment: I don't believe I almost Plus 9'd this. My 2x2 + 3x3 was done in 35 seconds, I failed at 4x4 with 3 minutes, And I messed up parity on 5x5.


I may add Megaminx & Square - 1 later.


----------



## Edmund (Sep 25, 2009)

ICAN'TFINDMY2X2!!!

3x3- 17.64
17.80, 18.05, (19.44), 17.06, (16.41)


----------



## mmMarco17 (Sep 25, 2009)

2x2 - 8.95, 7.08, 6.17, 13.55, 15.32 = 9.86, avg
3x3 - 16.37, 16.21, 17.90, 12.42, 15.06 = 15.88, pretty good!
4x4 - 1:24.80, 1:55.66, 1:42.65, 1:15.01, 1:20.40 = 1:29.28, avg, but σ = 9.62
3x3 OH - 39:xy, avg
234 relay - 1:58.47, avg

Not too shabby, I guess


----------



## blah (Sep 25, 2009)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: F' R D2 R' F B' D2 F' B R' D R2 D R' D' R D2 R D R2 D2 B' D' B D F D' B L' F D2 R D' B (*34*)

Scramble: L' B2 U2 L' B2 L F2 R' F2 L F' R' D' B D F2 U F2 U2 L' F'
Premove + inverse scramble: F + F L U2 F2 U' F2 D' B' D R F L' F2 R F2 L' B2 L U2 B2 L

2x2x3: B' D R' D2 F' L B' F' (7/7)
Orient remaining edges: F D F' D' B' D B (6/13)
Triple x-cross: D2 R2 D' R' D' (5/18)
Last slot: D' R' D R D' R2 D (6/24)
Allan + AUF: D2 R F B' D2 F' B R D2 + R' (9/33)
Undo premove: F (1/34)

This was just my backup solution, didn't bother looking for insertions. Couldn't find anything better, other solutions had shorter skeletons but bad endings  Sigh. I really need to get back into FMC again 

That aside, I think this is my shortest 2x2x3 ever. And it was done without any pre-made blocks on the scramble 

@Mike Hughey: I had the same start as you did


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 26, 2009)

3x3FMC: 44 moves

Scramble: L' B2 U2 L' B2 L F2 R' F2 L F' R' D' B D F2 U F2 U2 L' F'
Solution: R' D' F U' R2 F R U' L2 B' U2 B' U' F U' F' U2 L' U2 L' U2 F U R B' R' F' B U B U' B' R B U B' U' B U B' U' R' U R2

Explanation: Premove R2 to understand:

2x2x3 block: R' D' F U' R2 F R U' L2 B' U2 B' (12/12)
Triple x-cross: U' F U' F' U2 L' U2 L' (8/20)
Last slot: U2 F U F' . (4/24)
CLL, leave 3 edges: R B U B' U' B U B' U' R' U (11/35)
Undo Premove: R2 (1/36)
Insert at .: b U B' U' S U B U' B' (10/46)
F' b before insertion cancel out to z'. (-2/44)

Really hard scramble.


----------



## Am1n- (Sep 26, 2009)

2x2X2: 13.03, (14.91), 13.84, 11.91, (11.86) = *12.93*
3x3x3: 38.50, 40.41, 36.43, (41.19), (34.07) = *38,45*
4x4x4: 2:24.50, (2:12.69), 2:31.37, (2:36.31), 2:26.93 = *2:27.60*
5x5x5: 3:13,51, 3:08,76; 3:07,89, (3:16,63), (3:02,28) = *3:10.05*
2-3-4 relay: *3:56.37*
2-3-4-5 relay: *6:47.75*
2x2x2 bld: 3:11.73, DNF(2:09.36), 1:59.49 = *1:59.49*

mvg


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 26, 2009)

*Mats B*
*2x2:* 18.49 25.26 17.20 16.70 24.49 = *20.06*
3 ok+ 2 bad 
*3x3:* 42.01 37.70 44.78 49.24 61.17 = *45.34* PB
Best I ever done  But you still beat me, Michael 
*4x4:* 2:57.46 3:10.82 4:06.21 3:37.90 3:52.23 = *3:33.65*
First two good...
*5x5:* 10:32.46 8:28.61 7:54.60 9:49.70 6:57.50 = *8:44.30* normal
No 6x6 if my cube does not get fixed 
*2-4Rel:	04:31.21* 0.1 sec slower than last week 
*2-5Rel:	15:53.29* 

*BLD*
*2x2BLD:* 35.52 dnf 34.15 = *34.15* Good! Twice!
*3x3BLD:* 2:13.90 dnf 2:19.50 = *2:13.90* 
Two ok/+ but I want better  (who doesn't )
*4x4BLD:* 15:06 dnf (bad) dnf (11:24)= *15:06*
Nah, too slow. Still better than a dnf. The last one was not too far off.
*5x5BLD:* dnf (38+) dnf (33+) dnf (24:00!!, (12:39)) = *DNF*
It is not ok with three dnf:s but the last one was rather close (5 edges) and *soooo* good.
*6x6* (BLD) DNF [1:42, memo 1:13] two tiny x-centres swapped, (not bld) 22:08.20, dns, dns, dns = DNF

*Multi:* 6/7 = 5 in 58:02 (memo 42:10)
Like Mike cannot do eleven (yet) I don't really manage seven (yet ). This was the closest so far.
I dare memo longer time now as I realize solving does not take so much time.
One cube had 3 edges and 3 corners off. I don't know why and I cannot check, as I don't
know which one it was and the camera battery failed again.

*MTS:* dnf, dnf, 3:06.99, dnf (2:25, two twisted corners), dnf = *DNF*


----------



## ardi4nto (Sep 27, 2009)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves* : 38
Scramble + premoves : L2 + L' B2 U2 L' B2 L F2 R' F2 L F' R' D' B D F2 U F2 U2 L' F' 

2x2x2 : L' F' D2 B' U F2 R B' (8/8)
2x2x3 +cross : L' D F D' L2 F' (6/14)
3rd pair : D2 F' D' F (4/18)
4th pair + edge orientation: D R' D' R D' R F' R' F (9/27)
COLL : B' L2 F' B2 D' F D B2 L2 B (10/37) (incidentally, it's ZBLL )
undo premoves L2 (1/38)

a bit luck, 45 minutes solution, very hard start, hard to finish too..


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 27, 2009)

FM:
F' R U' F R U' F R B U R U' D R2 U F' R B F U2 F' R' U2 R U' R' U R U L' U2 L U' L' U' L U' L' U ' B L U L' U' B' F' U' F U' F' U2 F U' = *54 moves*


----------



## Slash (Sep 27, 2009)

Slash:
2x2: 4.62
(5.06) 4.71 4.19 4.97 (3.90)

3x3: 16.25
(18.15) 16.11 15.63 17.00 (15.03)

4x4: 1:05.98
(1:14.93 P) (1:00.41 N) 1:03.36 OP 1:04.93 OP 1:09.65 OP
F**K parity!!!! It might could've been sub-1 avg...

5x5: 1:51.70
1:51.68 1:48.28 1:55.15 pop (2:09.02 wtf???...) (1:39.38)
yeah!!! PB avg Cant wait for WC to have a sub2 avg

2x2 bld:
26.43 27.69 26.94
sooo consistent

3x3 bld:
DNF 1:44.66 DNF

4x4 bld:
DNF DNF 19:26.66
I memorized wrong on the 1st, and mistaked a setup on the 2nd. 3rd is a safety solve for me(14 min memo)

5x5 bld:
dont have energy for this...

3x3 multi bld: 5/5 41:13.52==>5 points

thats it for this week...


----------



## guusrs (Sep 27, 2009)

3x3x3: 17.50 19.27 (23.27) (16.59) 17.53 ==> *18.10*

fmc: U2 R2 B2 R' B D' R' U R B R U' L' U R' U' B' L2 B2 D' B2 D' B' R' B R D2 F (*28*)
explanation:
turn pre-scramble-move F to understand:
2x2x2: U2 R2 B2 R' B D' (6)
2x2x3: R' U R B.U' (11)
pseudo F2L: L' B' L2 B2 D' (16)
LL-edges: B2 D' B' R' B R D2 (23)
corection F (24)
leaving 3 unsolved corners, at dot insert R U' L' U R' U' L U, 4 moves cancel

The big quest of this scramble was to find a decent start. I used this method:
1: I tried which moves resulting in a pair ==> no results!
2: I did the same for the inverse scramble ==> five results: B2, B', F', L and L'
3: With these starting moves I tried to find a good starting block for the inverse scramble ==> after 15 minutes of puzzling no result
4: I used the inverse of the inverse-scramble-start-moves as pre-scramble-moves for the normal scramble ==> for pre-move F: *Bingo! *
5. Then, after 40 minutes or so, the rest of the solve was pretty straigthforward

Gus


----------



## ender9994 (Sep 27, 2009)

*2x2:* 8.16, 9.69, 10.81, (6.78), (18.80) ... 9.55 average

*3x3:* (24.61), 21.78, 23.94, (18.55), 24.14 ... 23.29 average

*4x4:* (1:56.84), (1:37.91), 1:50.34, 1:41.00, 1:45.97 ... 1:45.77 average

*2 - 4 Relay:* 2:42.53

*2 - 5 Relay:* DNF

*2x2 blind:* DNF (1:22.95), DNF (1:45.59), DNF (1:14.36) ... DNF


----------



## Forte (Sep 28, 2009)

All these solves were done wearing a tux 

*2x2x2: 8.15*
8.72+ 7.63 (8.97+) 8.09 (7.21)
_Getting better at Guimond _

*3x3x3: 26.30*
22.75 27.44 (32.25) (22.13) 28.72
_Getting better at colour neutral _

*3x3x3 BLD: DNF*
DNF(4:21.66) DNF(6:04.00) DNF(6:01.83)
_Used the same wrong alg 3 times for FU. Dang _

*3x3x3 OH: 58.84*
1:00.58 59.32 56.62 (DNF) (44.03)
_I don't know _

*Square-1: 30.60*
(23.62) 30.08 27.45 34.26 (36.45)
_I am alt-turning now. Way more confusion in my solves now _


----------



## Henrik (Sep 28, 2009)

Henrik

5x5x5 Blindfolded: 40:40 min (23:30 memo)

First success ever


----------



## SimonWestlund (Sep 28, 2009)

Henrik said:


> Henrik
> 
> 5x5x5 Blindfolded: 40:40 min (23:30 memo)
> 
> First success ever



Wow!! Congrats!!


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 28, 2009)

*2x2x2 :* 8.30, 7.68, (7.02), (8.75), 7.50 = *7.83*

*3x3x3 :* 25.18, (29.41), 26.72, 24.61, (23.21) = *25.50*

*4x4x4 :* (1:52.88), (1:32.16), 1:42.38, 1:44.91, 1:45.27 = *1:44.19*
changed my centres method. Immediate reduction in times. 

*5x5x5 :* 3:44.28, 3:44.22, (3:23.58), 3:30.96, (3:52.58) = *3:39.82*

*7x7x7 :* 12:29.31, (10:43.55), 13:22.49, (14:37.03), 12:30.76 = *12:47.52*
PB single and average

*2x2x2 BLD :* DNF, 1:05.97, DNF = *1:05.97*
annoyed at the first one, it was about 36 seconds

*3x3x3 BLD :* 3:43.97, 4:14.91, DNF = *3:43.97 *
Yay, not bad for me lately. 

*3x3x3 Match :* 1:43.65, (2:30.11), (1:37.50), 1:40.77, 1:54.91 = *1:46.44*

*3x3x3 OH : *1:01.16, 1:23.58, (1:33.46), 1:07.94, (57.63) = *1:10.89*

*Megaminx : *(3:44.61), 5:20.16, 5:32.34, (5:40.53), 4:59.40 = *5:17.30*
first one must have been lucky

*Square-1 : * (2:56.88), 2:01.50, (1:17.36), 1:37.59, 2:50.15 = *2:09.75*
bleh. someone has to be last. 

*2-3-4 relay : 2:34.02*
ok

*2-3-4-5 relay : 6:55.27*
bad

*Pyraminx : * 20.46, 21.66, 21.15, (33.55), (6.52) = *21.09*
LOL at the last one !

*Magic : * (1.81),(2.52), 2.11, 2.25, 2.15 = *2.17*


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 28, 2009)

guusrs said:


> 3x3x3: 17.50 19.27 (23.27) (16.59) 17.53 ==> *18.10*
> 
> fmc: U2 R2 B2 R' B D' R' U R B R U' L' U R' U' B' L2 B2 D' B2 D' B' R' B R D2 F (*28*)
> explanation:
> ...


That sounds like a very common approach for "bad scrambles". Your pseudo F2L step is something I need to work on, the rest was standard indeed but NICE cancellations!

Congrats to Henrik as well. Nice preparation for Worlds!

And Cyrok215, I did all this weeks competition DURING the first day of Polish Open (I guess > 100 official solves) after 16 hours of travelling by car. A 4 day weekend should really be sufficient


----------



## SimonWestlund (Sep 28, 2009)

2x2: 7.16, 4.06, 4.03, 4.23, 5.20 = 4.50 - good. woops at the first one 
3x3: 12.20, 12.28, 16.17, 9.80, 13.56 = 12.68 - Good. Awesome non-lucky sub 10  
4x4: 1:04.61, 1:05.85, 1:06.70, 1:02.48, 54.39 = 1:04.31 - Bad except for the last solve. Last solve had DP aswell..
5x5: 1:56.47, 2:00.62, 2:11.43, 2:03.12, 1:59.39 = 2:01.04 - Average.
3x3 OH: 33.64, 34.09, 27.11, 29.98, 27.31 = 30.31 - Bad.
Sq1: 29.86, 35.28, 29.39, 29.99, 23.25 = 29.74 - Horrible. Parities on all but last one..
Megaminx: 1:21.74, 1:18.43, 1:24.19, 1:23.06, 1:17.42 = 1:21.07 - Horrible.
Pyraminx: 7.39, 6.96, 6.01, 8.07, 3.37 = 6.79 - Ok.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 28, 2009)

Argh, I almost beat you, Simon...  (On megaminx, that is)

Oh, and Henrik, congratz


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 28, 2009)

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2:* 21.46, 8.96, 10.86, 9.19, 12.53 = *10.86*
Comment: Almost every cube was terrible speedsolving this week. This certainly was.
*3x3x3:* 24.58, 26.41, 22.33, 19.96, 23.31 = *23.41*
Comment: But this one wasn’t!  This was simply awesome! Sub-20, I will see you someday!
*4x4x4:* 1:28.36 [P], 1:48.86 [O], 1:36.80, 1:43.91 [P], 1:44.53 [P] = *1:41.75*
*5x5x5:* 2:36.91, 2:40.44, 3:06.13, 2:31.52, 3:05.46 = *2:47.60*
*6x6x6:* 5:17.47 [P], 5:13.53 [O], 5:03.69 [P], 7:24.90 [O], DNF [36:43.60, 17:28] = *5:58.63*
Comment: Fourth solve was a bad pop that required some disassembly to fix. Ruined what was going to be a pretty good average. BLD solve was off by 3 inner wings (due to memorizing a single incorrect letter) and 3 left obliques (I'm not sure what went wrong with those).
*7x7x7:* 8:24.75, 7:27.17, 8:11.16, 8:09.79, DNF [56:53.05, 26:30] = *8:15.23*
Comment: BLD solve had 4 twisted corners and 3 centrals, 3 inner + centers, 6 inner wings, and 6 outer wings wrong. Awful! That makes 3 6x6x6 BLD and 3 7x7x7 BLD DNFs since my 2-7 relay attempt. Apparently I used all my successful solves up? 
*2x2x2 BLD:* 25.33, 45.91, DNF = *25.33*
Comment: Third one was completely scrambled – I have no idea what happened.
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:39.75, 2:28.66, DNF [2:07.15] = *1:39.75*
Comment: 2 edges misoriented on the third one.
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF [10:47.99, 5:09], DNF [9:34.62, 4:55], 8:49.62 [5:01] = *8:49.62*
Comment: First one was off by 3 centers. I thought it was a horrible scramble – very hard. Second one was off by 3 wings.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 16:26.23 [9:00], 16:31.11 [8:20], DNF [15:09.34, 8:05] = *16:26.23*
Comment: Third one was off by 2 X centers and 4 corners. The 4 corners were off by an E perm – I have no idea how that happened. The X centers were due to my memorizing the wrong letter for one piece.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *DNF* [5/11, 60:00, 36:07 memorization]
Comment: Another big failure. I'm so close to being able to do 11, but I'm still not quite there. If I had one more run through the memorization, I'm sure I would have gotten most of them. Cubes 1 and 3 I couldn't remember the corners. Cube 7 I couldn't remember the edges. On cube 4 I missed a bunch of edges and I don't know why. On cube 8 I missed 3 corners and I don't know why. Cube 2 had 2 edges flipped - I memorized the wrong sticker on one piece.
*3x3x3 OH:* 44.46, 50.44, 47.46, 46.68, 45.15 = *46.43*
*3x3x3 WF:* 1:34.81, 1:28.43, 1:38.46, 1:36.16, 1:59.22 = *1:36.48*
Comment: Wow – this makes it look like I’m getting kind of good at this! But I think it was just a bunch of easy solves – the last solve was more typical for me.
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:13.58, 1:32.08, 1:07.25, 1:30.16, 1:33.44 = *1:25.27*
*2-4 relay:* *2:21.15*
*2-5 relay:* *5:22.97* [O]
*Magic:* 1.63, 2.84, 2.03, 2.38, 1.65 = *2.02*
*Master Magic:* 4.00, 4.71, 4.13, 4.06, 3.97 = *4.06*
*Clock:* 21.46, 20.53, 19.30, 18.61, 19.61 = *19.81*
*MegaMinx:* 2:54.90, 3:06.57, 2:52.07, 2:50.72, 3:05.26 = *2:57.41*
*Pyraminx:* 12.27, 20.80, 15.96, 16.28, 15.36 = *15.87*
*Square-1:* 58.05 [P], 40.72, 45.34, 46.96, 49.71 [P] = *47.34*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *39 moves*
Comment: See solution earlier in thread.

And I'd also like to add my congratulations to Henrik! Nice job!!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 28, 2009)

Henrik said:


> Henrik
> 
> 5x5x5 Blindfolded: 40:40 min (23:30 memo)
> 
> First success ever



Nice Henrik, real fun!!


----------



## SimonWestlund (Sep 28, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Argh, I almost beat you, Simon...  (On megaminx, that is)



I know! Horrible megaminx average for me


----------



## fundash (Sep 28, 2009)

3x3x3 is the stats file from CCT, thats why it is different then magic,magic was not recorded in CCT.

*3X3X3:*
Average: 1:14.37
Standard Deviation: 3.78
Best Time: 1:08.71
Worst Time: 1:24.88
Individual Times:
1.	1:13.06+......B2 F2 R2 F2 D F2 D U R2 D2 F' D L B2 U' F' U2 B' D F2 U2
2.	1:09.15........L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U' B2 D2 L2 F2 U' L B D U F D' B D' R2 F'
3.	(1:24.88).....D2 B2 R B2 F2 L' B2 L' U2 L D F' R2 D2 B' L R' B2 D F2 R
4.	(1:08.71).....B2 D2 B U2 L2 F D2 B2 R2 B D2 U B L D F U B' U2 F' U
5.	1:20.90........L F2 R' F2 R' B2 R' U2 R F2 U B2 U F' D L' D' B D' F' U




*Magic:*
1.96,1.80,2.02,2.00,2.18===>1.99


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 30, 2009)

4x4x4: current avg5: 1:24.93 (σ = 0.45)
1:24.56, 1:24.67, 1:28.97, 1:25.57, 1:24.33

3x3x3: current avg5: 22.31 (σ = 0.16)
22.48, 21.10, 25.78, 22.37, 22.10
Outer layers of Meffert's 4x4x4

2x2x2: current avg5: 8.58 (σ = 1.29)
9.94, 6.67, 8.96, 6.85, 10.81
Double layers of Meffert's 4x4x4. 2 Ortega, 1 Guimond, 2 CLL.


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 30, 2009)

guusrs said:


> 3x3x3: 17.50 19.27 (23.27) (16.59) 17.53 ==> *18.10*
> 
> fmc: U2 R2 B2 R' B D' R' U R B R U' L' U R' U' B' L2 B2 D' B2 D' B' R' B R D2 F (*28*)
> explanation:
> ...



Nice fmc!


----------



## Kian (Sep 30, 2009)

*2x2-* 8.36, (5.88), 7.30, 7.87, (8.84) *Average-7.84*
*3x3-* (17.85), (21.01), 19.60, 18.55, 19.29 *Average-19.15*
*4x4-* 1:19.71, 1:18.15, (1:23.76), (1:11.34), 1:21.41 *Average- 1:19.76*
*5x5-* 2:16.00, (2:11.55), (2:25.47), 2:15.01, 2:21.41 *Average- 2:17.47*
*7x7-* (9:22.04), (7:51.79), 9:09.66, 9:17.37, 7:53.03	*Average- 8:46.69	*
*2x2 BLD-* 15.39, DNF, DNF *Best- 15.39*
Wow. Love the scramble. Solution was z U L U2 F (R U R' U')x2
*3x3 BLD-* DNF, DNF, DNF
*4x4 BLD-* DNF, DNS, DNS
*MultiBLD- 2/2 15:03.20 2 Points*
*3x3 OH-* 43.22, 50.04, (39.09), (51.03), 47.80 *Average-47.02*
*Pyraminx-* (10.26), (21.19), 14.00, 17.32, 10.85 *Average-14.06*
*MTS-* 2:09.84, 2:15.57, 2:04.29, (1:49.11), (2:29.03) *Average- 2:09.90* 
*2-4 Relay- 1:41.66*
*2-5 Relay- 3:53.69*
*Magic-* (3.07), 2.35, (2.33), 2.95, 2.65 *Average- 2.65*
*Square-1-* (1:10.68), 52.08, 1:03.24, 1:03.20, (41.56) *Average-59.51*


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Sep 30, 2009)

*2x2:* 15.42, (14.15), (17.42), 16.23, 16.96 = 16.20
Hmmm i quite want sub 15 avg.

*3x3:* 33.20, (29.56), 33.09, 30.28, (38.90) = 32.19
Hmm normal average, im happy with any sub 30 singles atm.


----------



## wrbcube4 (Sep 30, 2009)

*2x2:* 6.97, (5.75), (11.82), 6.54, 8.82 = 7.44

*3x3:* (19.18), 29.42, (32.33), 20.24, 22.86 = 24.17


----------



## PeterV (Oct 1, 2009)

PeterV:

2x2x2: 9.20, (7.72), 12.07, 11.37, (15.83) = *10.88 avg.*

3x3x3: 29.89, (30.78), (26.93), 30.48, 28.62 = *29.66 avg.*

4x4x4: (2:49.38), 2:33.07, 2:27.02, (2:25.78), 2:39.15 = *2:33.08 avg.*

2-4 Relay: *3:46.55*

2-5 Relay: *9:06.53*

Magic: (1.68), 1.69, 2.53, (3.24), 1.81 = *2.01 avg.*


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 1, 2009)

3x3:
(43.59), 47.87, 44.94, (53.78), 48.17.= avg 46.99

Nat very consistent...bad salves


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Oct 1, 2009)

2x2: 4.90, (4.39), 5.15, (6.65), 5.22=5.09 av


----------



## salshort (Oct 1, 2009)

*2x2x2*: 14.71 (14.38) 15.87 15.04 (22.45) = *15.21*
wow i really wish i had a good 2x2x2 cube on me, this was with an ice cube.

*3x3x3*: 30.14 29.50 (23.87) 26.48 (31.34) = *28.71*

*3x3x3 OH*: (1:23.32) 1:10.11 57.10 1:12.72 (56.90) = *1:06.65*

*5x5x5*: 4:38.20 4:28.44 (3:50.89) 4:22.36 4:17.94 = *4:22.91*

*Pyraminx*: 15.90 (21.75) 17.98 (10.41) 10.51 = *14.80*

*Megaminx*: (3:59.25) (3:31.22) 3:52.41 3:55.35 3:54.97 = *3:54.24*
damn, av record, single pb, and an average with all solves under 4 minutes, what a good set of solves~


----------



## HALLU (Oct 1, 2009)

3x3x3:
(49.88), (38.40), 48.59, 46.91, 47.66 = 47.72
49.88, 38.40, 48.59, 46.91, 47.66 = 46.29

Not sure which one to use.. This is me first time to participate..


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 1, 2009)

HALLU said:


> 3x3x3:
> (49.88), (38.40), 48.59, 46.91, 47.66 = 47.72
> 49.88, 38.40, 48.59, 46.91, 47.66 = 46.29
> 
> Not sure which one to use.. This is me first time to participate..



Welcome! 
The format is mean of five, but with the best and worst taken away,
as you have done on the first line. So that is your competition entry.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 1, 2009)

clock: 9.43, 8.61, 8.50, 8.25, 8.38 = 8.50
Just don't care anymore.
pyra: 5.77, 9.40, 11.91, 8.77, 8.72 = 8.96
sq1: 18.22, 23.94 P, 20.16, 19.96 P, 22.30 P = 20.81


----------



## PM 1729 (Oct 2, 2009)

*3x3x3 FMC:37 moves*

Scramble: L' B2 U2 L' B2 L F2 R' F2 L F' R' D' B D F2 U F2 U2 L' F' 

Solution: B' U R U F D' U2 L R' F2 U L U' L F R2 L' D' B D L' D L D' B D' B' D R' B L B' R B L' U L

Explanation: Premove L to understand

1x2x3: B' U R U F D' (6)

3xcross:U2 L R' F2 U L U' L F R2 L' (11)

Orient edges: D' B D L' D L D' (7)

Last slot: B D' B' D (4)

Nilkas+AUF: R' B L B' R B L' U (8)

Undo premove: L(1)

Comment: The scramble was tough. Used blah's tips from the FMC thread for the 3xcross. Without the lasst move of the 3xcross, the solution still gives a 3xcross with one less move but I could not find any good ending (not that thiis is good but still, it's better).So I shifted the 3xcross with a premove to get this.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 2, 2009)

can has wk40 pls? got withdrawal - kthxbye


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 2, 2009)

msemtd said:


> can has wk40 pls? got withdrawal - kthxbye


Thought I brought them this morning, turned out I didn't. They will be online in about 3 to 4 hours


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 2, 2009)

msemtd said:


> can has wk40 pls? got withdrawal - kthxbye



Oh, has Newspeak finally come true, even if not exactly in Orwellian form?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 2, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> msemtd said:
> 
> 
> > can has wk40 pls? got withdrawal - kthxbye
> ...



Yes, I find this abbreviated form quite amusing and I use it here to express the urgency of my situation! The "can has" is a classic opener and "kthxbye" is seemingly the only way to succinctly end a request!

As you can see, I'm still "down with the youth" 

(my kids would be maimed by embarrassment and likely respond with a sequence of facepalms :fp :fp :fp)


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 2, 2009)

msemtd said:


> can has wk40 pls? got withdrawal - kthxbye


At first I thought you meant WD-40


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 2, 2009)

msemtd said:


> As you can see, I'm still "down with the youth"



"Down with the youth?"

This means war sir! I say down with the old! Down with them!



Spoiler



Misinterpreting your post and overreacting was the only reasonable response given the context


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 2, 2009)

*Results week 39*

While we are waiting for the scrambles for week 40 you can study the results of this week:
Now these results are final

*2x2x2*(34)

 3.07 onionhoney
 4.01 Jai
 4.50 SimonWestlund
 4.62 Slash
 4.84 MTGjumper
 5.09 Rubixcubematt
 5.38 trying-to-speedcube...
 5.68 MAHTI-ANSSI
 5.96 Yes, We Can!
 7.44 wrbcube4
 7.60 mande
 7.83 cookingfat
 7.84 Kian
 7.92 Konsta
 8.15 Forte
 8.17 AvGalen
 8.34 cubedude7
 8.58 fanwuq
 8.95 Lid
 9.22 Stachuk1992
 9.55 ender9994
 9.81 ZB_FTW!!!
 9.86 mmMarco17
 10.79 fazrulz
 10.86 Mike Hughey
 10.88 PeterV
 12.89 Edam
 12.93 Am1n-
 13.58 jamesdeanludlow
 14.49 Cyrok215
 15.21 salshort
 16.20 Inf3rn0
 18.97 msemtd
 20.06 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(36)

 11.59 Jai
 12.45 MTGjumper
 12.68 SimonWestlund
 14.00 ManasijV
 14.82 Konsta
 15.30 trying-to-speedcube...
 15.37 MAHTI-ANSSI
 15.88 mmMarco17
 16.25 Slash
 17.64 Edmund
 18.10 guusrs
 18.64 Yes, We Can!
 19.05 Edam
 19.15 Kian
 19.91 mande
 20.88 cubedude7
 21.77 AvGalen
 22.32 fanwuq
 23.29 ender9994
 23.41 Mike Hughey
 24.17 wrbcube4
 25.50 cookingfat
 26.30 Forte
 26.71 Cyrok215
 27.53 Lid
 28.71 salshort
 29.30 jamesdeanludlow
 29.66 PeterV
 32.19 Inf3rn0
 34.96 ZB_FTW!!!
 38.45 Am1n-
 42.55 msemtd
 45.34 MatsBergsten
 46.99 iSpinz
 47.72 HALLU
 1:14.37 fundash
*4x4x4*(23)

 58.57 MTGjumper
 1:00.49 Jai
 1:01.27 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:04.31 SimonWestlund
 1:05.98 Slash
 1:17.28 Yes, We Can!
 1:19.76 Kian
 1:23.43 AvGalen
 1:24.93 fanwuq
 1:25.29 Konsta
 1:29.28 mmMarco17
 1:33.16 Lid
 1:41.75 Mike Hughey
 1:44.19 cookingfat
 1:45.77 ender9994
 1:47.29 jamesdeanludlow
 1:58.35 Edam
 2:05.27 fazrulz
 2:22.70 Cyrok215
 2:27.60 Am1n-
 2:33.08 PeterV
 3:15.36 msemtd
 3:33.65 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(18)

 1:40.10 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:51.70 Slash
 1:58.44 Jai
 2:01.04 SimonWestlund
 2:17.47 Kian
 2:17.53 cubedude7
 2:18.75 AvGalen
 2:31.49 Yes, We Can!
 2:35.94 Konsta
 2:41.79 Edam
 2:47.60 Mike Hughey
 3:02.86 jamesdeanludlow
 3:09.33 Am1n-
 3:39.82 cookingfat
 4:22.91 salshort
 4:49.61 Cyrok215
 5:10.93 msemtd
 8:44.30 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(7)

 4:38.29 trying-to-speedcube...
 4:40.92 AvGalen
 5:02.54 cubedude7
 5:58.63 Mike Hughey
 6:26.44 jamesdeanludlow
 9:16.89 msemtd
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(8)

 5:11.31 trying-to-speedcube...
 6:57.07 AvGalen
 7:06.17 cubedude7
 8:15.23 Mike Hughey
 8:46.69 Kian
 9:25.97 jamesdeanludlow
12:47.52 cookingfat
14:11.83 msemtd
*3x3 one handed*(20)

 20.40 Jai
 23.70 fazrulz
 27.24 ManasijV
 30.16 MTGjumper
 30.31 SimonWestlund
 30.37 MAHTI-ANSSI
 33.28 Konsta
 43.21 AvGalen
 46.43 Mike Hughey
 47.02 Kian
 49.96 Lid
 55.61 Yes, We Can!
 58.84 Forte
 1:06.64 salshort
 1:09.23 Edam
 1:10.89 cookingfat
 1:24.26 Cyrok215
 2:14.63 jamesdeanludlow
 2:29.51 msemtd
 DNF mmMarco17
*3x3 with feet*(1)

 1:36.48 Mike Hughey
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(11)

 15.39 Kian
 17.73 fazrulz
 25.33 Mike Hughey
 26.43 Slash
 28.85 trying-to-speedcube...
 34.15 MatsBergsten
 1:05.97 cookingfat
 1:27.83 AvGalen
 1:59.49 Am1n-
 DNF ender9994
 DNF Yes, We Can!
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(11)

 1:39.75 Mike Hughey
 1:44.66 Slash
 1:56.93 ManasijV
 2:11.71 trying-to-speedcube...
 2:13.90 MatsBergsten
 2:47.04 mande
 3:43.97 cookingfat
 DNF Kian
 DNF Forte
 DNF msemtd
 DNF AvGalen
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 8:49.62 Mike Hughey
15:06.00 MatsBergsten
17:05.50 trying-to-speedcube...
19:26.66 Slash
 DNF Kian
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

16:26.23 Mike Hughey
40:40.00 Henrik
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF trying-to-speedcube...
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

5/5 Slash
6/7 MatsBergsten
4/4 trying-to-speedcube...
2/2 Kian
0/0 Mike Hughey
*3x3 Match the scramble*(6)

 1:09.62 AvGalen
 1:25.27 Mike Hughey
 1:46.44 cookingfat
 2:09.90 Kian
 4:53.48 msemtd
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(19)

 1:10.78 MTGjumper
 1:12.41 Jai
 1:35.36 trying-to-speedcube...
 1:41.66 Kian
 1:58.47 mmMarco17
 2:00.89 Konsta
 2:10.09 cubedude7
 2:11.61 AvGalen
 2:21.15 Mike Hughey
 2:34.00 Edam
 2:34.02 cookingfat
 2:42.53 ender9994
 2:44.44 jamesdeanludlow
 2:52.27 Stachuk1992
 3:08.74 Cyrok215
 3:46.55 PeterV
 3:56.37 Am1n-
 4:26.09 msemtd
 4:31.21 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(14)

 3:46.88 trying-to-speedcube...
 3:53.69 Kian
 4:17.17 cubedude7
 4:38.80 AvGalen
 5:09.18 Edam
 5:22.97 Mike Hughey
 5:43.25 jamesdeanludlow
 6:47.75 Am1n-
 6:55.27 cookingfat
 8:56.41 Cyrok215
 9:01.11 msemtd
 9:06.53 PeterV
15:53.29 MatsBergsten
 DNF ender9994
*Magic*(11)

 1.06 Edam
 1.30 Lid
 1.90 jamesdeanludlow
 1.91 AvGalen
 1.99 fundash
 2.01 PeterV
 2.02 Mike Hughey
 2.17 cookingfat
 2.65 Kian
 2.75 msemtd
 DNF Yes, We Can!
*Master Magic*(6)

 3.14 Lid
 4.06 Mike Hughey
 4.65 jamesdeanludlow
 5.12 AvGalen
 7.78 Yes, We Can!
 9.55 Edam
*Clock*(8)

 8.50 DavidWoner
 10.53 Lid
 12.91 trying-to-speedcube...
 16.25 cubedude7
 16.95 AvGalen
 18.32 jamesdeanludlow
 19.81 Mike Hughey
 32.98 msemtd
*Pyraminx*(14)

 6.31 Jai
 6.79 SimonWestlund
 8.42 trying-to-speedcube...
 8.96 DavidWoner
 10.08 ZB_FTW!!!
 10.63 Lid
 10.69 cubedude7
 14.06 Kian
 14.24 AvGalen
 14.63 Yes, We Can!
 14.80 salshort
 15.87 Mike Hughey
 17.55 msemtd
 21.09 cookingfat
*Megaminx*(10)

 1:21.08 SimonWestlund
 1:22.67 trying-to-speedcube...
 2:16.99 Konsta
 2:22.61 Yes, We Can!
 2:51.32 AvGalen
 2:57.41 Mike Hughey
 3:54.24 salshort
 4:58.14 jamesdeanludlow
 5:17.30 cookingfat
 5:31.87 msemtd
*Square-1*(13)

 18.19 MTGjumper
 20.81 DavidWoner
 24.98 trying-to-speedcube...
 25.44 Lid
 29.75 SimonWestlund
 30.60 Forte
 38.65 cubedude7
 47.34 Mike Hughey
 54.78 Konsta
 58.22 AvGalen
 59.51 Kian
 1:18.37 jamesdeanludlow
 2:09.75 cookingfat
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(9)

28 guusrs
32 TMOY
34 blah
37 PM 1729
38 ardi4nto
39 Mike Hughey
44 trying-to-speedcube...
54 hawkmp4
60 Cyrok215

*Contest results*

287 trying-to-speedcube...
248 Mike Hughey
220 AvGalen
207 Kian
181 Jai
177 SimonWestlund
162 Slash
156 MTGjumper
150 cookingfat
146 Konsta
144 cubedude7
134 Yes, We Can!
124 jamesdeanludlow
115 Lid
111 Edam
100 MatsBergsten
85 msemtd
85 mmMarco17
81 MAHTI-ANSSI
74 Cyrok215
72 ManasijV
69 Forte
68 ender9994
62 mande
60 fanwuq
59 fazrulz
58 Am1n-
54 salshort
49 PeterV
48 guusrs
46 wrbcube4
39 DavidWoner
37 ZB_FTW!!!
36 onionhoney
31 Rubixcubematt
30 Edmund
25 Stachuk1992
18 TMOY
17 blah
16 Inf3rn0
16 PM 1729
15 ardi4nto
12 hawkmp4
12 Henrik
12 fundash
6 iSpinz
5 HALLU


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow, third in OH


----------



## Kian (Oct 2, 2009)

The results this week made it very clear that I really, really need to start practicing again. Wow.


----------



## Cyrok215 (Oct 2, 2009)

Awesome 18th overall!


----------



## Edam (Oct 2, 2009)

*2-3-4 Relay:*

2:34.00 Edam
2:34.02 cookingfat

well, that's awesome lol


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 2, 2009)

Edam said:


> *2-3-4 Relay:*
> 
> 2:34.00 Edam
> 2:34.02 cookingfat
> ...



Petes good at close contests - a few weeks ago -

Pete's times - 
5x5x5 : (3:21.22), (4:20.63), 3:51.30, 4:00.08, 3:58.58 = 3.56.65

My times -
5x5x5 : 3.53.30, (4.24.84), 3.54.78, 4.01.30, (3.48.86) = 3.56.46


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 3, 2009)

Yesh, me winz 

I think it's really because I started doing 4x4BLD and 5x5BLD for the weekly, I think I'm getting a lot of points for that  I'll have to keep it up until the end of the year, try to stay in the tracks of master Hughey


----------



## PM 1729 (Oct 3, 2009)

No time for most events.But I did submit FMC .Was it too late for the entry to be accepted?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 3, 2009)

PM 1729 said:


> No time for most events.But I did submit FMC .Was it too late for the entry to be accepted?



No, because I slipped up. Sorry .

As the new contest is not up yet, this one is not even closed officially.


----------



## ManasijV (Oct 3, 2009)

Yeahh  4th in 3x3! Why isn't the next one up yet? 
Since week 40 hasnt started Ive decided to do a few more events here.

3x3 OH 21.77, 28.14, 28.50, 25.09, 29.91

3x3 BLD DNF(2:04.99), 1:56.93, 2:11.46
I will be consistently sub 2 soon. And I'm learning M2 too 
Mats can you add it a bit later? kthxbye


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 3, 2009)

Edam said:


> *2-3-4 Relay:*
> 
> 2:34.00 Edam
> 2:34.02 cookingfat
> ...



Awesome, I noticed that too, was going to mention it when the results come in. 

pretty close indeed!



jamesdeanludlow said:


> Petes good at close contests - a few weeks ago -
> 
> Pete's times -
> 5x5x5 : (3:21.22), (4:20.63), 3:51.30, 4:00.08, 3:58.58 = 3.56.65
> ...



And now you pwn my at 5x5, lol !


----------



## Lid (Oct 3, 2009)

Here is what I had time to do this week ...

*2x2*: (12.48) 8.60 7.94 7.39 10.32 --> *8.95*
*3x3*: (29.89) (24.13) 26.37 28.51 27.72 --> *27.53*
*3x3OH*: (55.54) 48.68 (45.03) 52.52 48.69 --> *49.96*
*4x4*: 1:34.54[OP] (1:19.70[P]) (1:40.38[OP]) 1:32.30[OP] 1:32.63[P] --> *1:33.16*
*Clock*: (11.23) (10.30) 10.41 10.32 10.87 --> *10.53*
*Pyraminx*: (7.74) (15.12) 11.84 10.79 9.26 --> *10.63*
*Square-1*: 25.77[P] 24.55[P] (22.87) (28.07[P]) 26.01 --> *25.44*
*Magic*: 1.31 1.28 (DNF) 1.36 (1.22) --> *1.32*
*Master Magic*: 3.04 (3.41) (2.87) 3.41 2.97 --> *3.14*
*234Relay*: *2:13.02[P]*


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 3, 2009)

Sorry for taking this long. I really should put some more stuff on my phone so I can generate the weeklies from wherever I am, not just from home

2x2x2: 8.58 7.40 6.41 8.53 9.22
3x3x3: 26.58 22.30 20.83 18.22 22.18
4x4x4: 1:33.19 1:22.53 1:22.40 1:22.83 1:24.93
5x5x5: 2:19.93 2:15.15 2:18.36 2:17.97 2:23.28
6x6x6: 5:04.25 4:37.13 4:55.02 4:11.75 4:30.61
7x7x7: 7:10.30 6:56.28 7:18.08 6:44.63 6:02.56
222bf: 1:27.83 DNF DNF
333bf: DNF DNF DNF
3330h: 51.86 53.13 38.93 38.84 38.00
333mts: 1:12.19 1:14.75 1:08.44 1:08.22 1:01.11
234: 2:11.61
2345: 4:38.80
magic: 1.59 1.58 2.53 1.61 3.02
mmagic: 5.18 3.94 4.19 6.31 6.00
clock: 17.43 16.58 16.84 17.84 14.47
mminx: 2:55.63 2:30.56 3:15.40 2:57.38 2:40.94
pminx: 15.69 13.75 14.22 14.75 11.08
sq1: 1:14.81 47.56 1:04.36 47.96 1:02.33


----------



## cubedude7 (Oct 3, 2009)

lol, at all the events I did, I'm nearly always right before or behind you 
We have about the same time at every cube.

btw I live in Rotterdam too, I believe it's about 15 min to Capelle aan den IJssel from my house


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 3, 2009)

cubedude7 said:


> ...btw I live in Rotterdam too, I believe it's about 15 min to Capelle aan den IJssel from my house


You should come by some day, for example between Worlds and Dutch


----------



## cubedude7 (Oct 3, 2009)

between Worlds and Dutch? That will be difficult because then it has to be on a school day and I have a lot of homework (gymnasium)! 
Maybe we can arrange something at Dutch Open, Okay?


----------



## Slash (Oct 4, 2009)

I think I'm not in 4x4, 5x5 and 2x2 and 4x4 BLD. Tell me if I posted it late.
My results' post: Last edited by Slash 1 day ago 9:38 pm


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 4, 2009)

Slash said:


> I think I'm not in 4x4, 5x5 and 2x2 and 4x4 BLD. Tell me if I posted it late.
> My results' post: Last edited by Slash 1 day ago 9:38 pm



Sorry, you edited in the results so late I had already downloaded the others.
But as no 40 was so late up I'll add your results now.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 5, 2009)

cubedude7 said:


> between Worlds and Dutch? That will be difficult because then it has to be on a school day and I have a lot of homework (gymnasium)!
> Maybe we can arrange something at Dutch Open, Okay?


whenever you want, just contact me


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 5, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> And now you pwn my at 5x5, lol !



My V5 is so much better than my Rubiks. I still sit at about 4mins with that.


----------

